

Ask YC: Best language/framework for comet intensive app - cwisecarver

I'm looking at building a web-based chat app. Instead of having clients poll the server (ajax) I would rather use comet to have the server push updates to the clients.<p>I've looked at a few implementations, lift (http://liftweb.net/index.php/Main_Page), turbogears using orbited (http://brbx.com/orbited/).<p>It's still in the planning phases, no language chosen yet. Just wondering what others have found success with.
======
sanswork
Any reason why you want to use a push system instead of a pull one?

~~~
cwisecarver
I think that pushing rather than polling would be more efficient for a chat
application.

